# Pics of our Three



## Toirtis (Mar 5, 2010)

Cookie:










Kiko:










New male:


----------



## WallyBird (Nov 23, 2009)

My what beautiful tiels you have! Especially that white face male, can I steal him from you? Please!?!?!


----------



## brittbritt (Oct 25, 2008)

They are all very stunning looking tiels.


----------



## Ezzie (Jan 19, 2010)

Beautiful whiteface pearl you have, infact all your birds are stunning !


----------



## Toirtis (Mar 5, 2010)

Thank you. I rather especially like the silver/whiteface pearl myself.


----------



## Renae (Feb 9, 2008)

Beautiful Cockatiels.


----------



## Toirtis (Mar 5, 2010)

Well, we finally named the new male whiteface. He is "Renjii", which is OK by me, even though I really wanted to name one of the birds "Catsnack" (which was oddly unpopular with the fiancee...).


----------



## xxxSpikexxx (Jul 30, 2007)

Beautiful tiels  I wonder why your fiancee did not like the name Catsnack


----------



## LuvMyTiels (Dec 31, 2009)

You have some beautiful cockatiels!


----------



## Snoops (Mar 8, 2010)

what stunning birdys


----------



## peacelovejanell (Feb 12, 2010)

theyre sooo pretty... i love the pearls!! i have two pearls myself =) are they all together, just wondering because i see another cage next to kiko


----------



## Toirtis (Mar 5, 2010)

Kiko and Renji are in the cage that they came with, Cookie has her own cage beside that. We will be combining them (assuming compatibility) in the future.


----------



## peacelovejanell (Feb 12, 2010)

i hope they do get along!!  i love to see a nice flock together!


----------



## jerry2006 (Oct 10, 2008)

I have a recued silver, white faced male from a rescue.
He is one of the best pets(most Days) I have ever owned.
Jerry


----------



## Malorey (Jul 23, 2008)

They are a lovely little group!


----------



## Toirtis (Mar 5, 2010)

Well, we introduced them, and they all seem to be getting along smashingly, although it has become quickly apparent that Cookie is top bird.


----------

